# Bricked phone by checking Re-Partition in Odin?



## co6alt

Hey I'm hoping someone here has some advise, I've been doing this for a while but It's never been this bad...

My Mesmerize turned black screen and doesn't boot in Download mode, bootloader mode, or recovery mode. I had just installed MIUI 2.3.30 last week (from a stock eh09>CWM4>THS Build2>MIUI>Gapps>gapps fixer> 3g fix), but had no GPS and Barnacle wifi tethering didn't work so I started from stock again. Odined back to eh09(checked EFS clear), flashed CWM4, booted straight into recovery and flashed THS build 2. Booted it up, worked great, booted back into recovery, flashed THS build 6.5, Gapps, then Gapps fixer.

Then it became somewhat soft-bricked, wouldn't get past SAMSUNG, screen went all pink and white fuzz

I flashed back to eh09 with Odin, kept doing the same thing- I could boot into recovery and download mode though, and tried flashing Build 2, MIUI, then restoring from my nand backup.

Flashing MIUI wasn't working because CWM was still version 4, where the CWM that's packaged with MIUI is at least 5 I think.

Then I tried to Odin back to stock again, checked the RE-PARTITION box, (wish i didn't) and now it is not reactiong to anything.

tried booting into recovery from the computer, from a charger, while putting the battery back in, while plugging into the computer...

Didn't try the Jig yet, but I'm fairly certain that won't do anything for me.

Thanks to anyone who even took the time to read my sad story, more to anyone that can help


----------



## larryp1962

If you cant get into download mode you will need a JIG.

And checking repartition didnt cause your problem


----------



## droidstyle

when you checked repartition did you have the atlas pit file in the pit function of odin.


----------



## wyrdtrtle

Holy torpedos Larry, u got an awesome set of knockers.
But on a serious note, if u cleared efs u may need to contact ur carrier and do some form of esn swap. Not sure tho its been awhile since I've seen an efs problem

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962

wyrdtrtle said:


> Holy torpedos Larry, u got an awesome set of knockers.
> But on a serious note, if u cleared efs u may need to contact ur carrier and do some form of esn swap. Not sure tho its been awhile since I've seen an efs problem
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Yes i do have some nice knockers....i mean androids.....lol love dem androids!! lol


----------



## co6alt

Yea, I had the .pit file, it was for 2.2.2 but it's the same one I've been using with no problem for everything before. I'll give the jig a try, but I think I might have better luck trying samsungs warranty service...

Thanks for the advice


----------



## KeithN

You should be able to fix it, I've never been able to fully brick mine. Even if you need to make a jig to get into download then flash it back to stock and try letting it boot. And if you did clear EFS you'll probably have to call your carrier and tell them that your phone is acting screwy(not that you efs wiped







). I've gone through similar before, just don't give up on it yet and you can probably get it working again.


----------



## Onebryteday

co6alt said:


> Yea, I had the .pit file, it was for 2.2.2 but it's the same one I've been using with no problem for everything before. I'll give the jig a try, but I think I might have better luck trying samsungs warranty service...
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Curious if a jig was used to get the phone into download mode, or if the insurance route was taken?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## larryp1962

Onebryteday said:


> Curious if a jig was used to get the phone into download mode, or if the insurance route was taken?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Yeah it would be nice to know, especially when someone else may have the same problem. ( and it could be helpful)


----------



## co6alt

Sorry! Just haven't posted anything cuz I haven't had time to do anything, super busy with graduation and motorcycle licensing and whatnot (learning to hate the DMV and the faulty computer systems)

Anyway, I'm gonna try the jig at work tomorrow night, I'll post the results.

Meanwhile, I'm suffering through this all with stock touchwiz on a new GSII, thanks to some belief points and a ridiculous amount of money for a non-4g phone, but it's pretty awesome other than that

Not learning from my mistakes, gonna try and boot up some alpha versions of cyanogenmod on the beast tomorrow night too 

EDIT: working with the boss, no time for flashing. but, I decided to order a JIG from amazon, should be here for this weekend. anyone want to buy a Mez if I can revive it?


----------



## Onebryteday

co6alt said:


> Sorry! Just haven't posted anything cuz I haven't had time to do anything, super busy with graduation and motorcycle licensing and whatnot (learning to hate the DMV and the faulty computer systems)
> 
> Anyway, I'm gonna try the jig at work tomorrow night, I'll post the results.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm suffering through this all with stock touchwiz on a new GSII, thanks to some belief points and a ridiculous amount of money for a non-4g phone, but it's pretty awesome other than that
> 
> Not learning from my mistakes, gonna try and boot up some alpha versions of cyanogenmod on the beast tomorrow night too
> 
> EDIT: working with the boss, no time for flashing. but, I decided to order a JIG from amazon, should be here for this weekend. anyone want to buy a Mez if I can revive it?


Did you have any success restoring your phone?

If nothing else it could be used for a wireless browser, games, etc.


----------

